# Interesting???



## Powely (3 Jul 2012)

Hopefully this is going into the correct forum section. Moderators please move it if it's not. Anyway, I've just come across this article and thought some of you may be interested to read it too...

http://inhabitat.com/a-high-tech-bike-share-plan-for-copenhagen


----------

